# Help someone new?



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

I have been doing some research (thank god for search) and have found a lot of really good things, but what I am not sure about what is the best as far as price, quality, and everything else goes. I have been riding for about 4 years or so, always renting, and was thinking about getting my own board now. I ride at Mammoth Mountain on the west coast keeping out of the pipe right now, never had enough time to really teach myself anything cool. I am self taught with advice from friends if that makes a difference.

Other stats:
5'9" tall
currently 135 lbs (but am usually 150, damn college diet, somewhere in the middle)
shoes are loose at an 11, nice at 10, and tight at 9
This would probably be a Christmas present, and would include boots, bindings, and a board if I can get my parents to get one for me, so roughly 400-600. I know from reading other posts that getting a good setup is entirely possible and probably easy with this money, but I just need some help.

So as far as my main question goes, what would probably be the best equipment for my style of riding? I have figured out that I am going to get a 155-159 board (unless told otherwise), but I know that there are a ton of boards to look through. I have read that the K2's (some) are really good, and Burton makes overpriced boards that are still good, but was hoping that someone could point me in the right direction or give some advice.

Thanks for your help.

bokken


----------



## Bagels (Sep 27, 2008)

What he said^^^^^^^^
I have the Rome Flag which is the wide version of the Anthem, and Targas. Get your boots first. Get what fits. Try and get last years models. You will save big if you do that.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks for the advice guys, its been really helpful. This weekend I will be going into town to try on boots to see what my size is. Because I will be trying to buy most of this online (one to save money and two because its easier for my parents) is there any way to tell what the bindings will be either based off of the current information (for the 390's) or would it be speculation and right in the middle between s/m and l/xl? Are there any disadvantages to getting bindings that are a little tight or is there a high chance of them breaking? And finally, the Dreamraider is one of the top of the line boards, correct?

Thanks for your guys help.

bokken


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

I have always been a big fan of Gnu. I love my Alt. G its great for big mountain, But Neversummer also makes some really good boards for big mountain. Their on the high end of the price range scale but My Alt. G has never has anything go wrong like pealing of cracks.

I agree though atomic dose make good boards and its lower on the price scale


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

Hello. I hope you guys don't mind but I'm in the same situation(I apoligize if it's not ok). My parents are getting me a board and binders(I know the right length and size though). I do freestyle. I will probably getting it from the internet (probably 2008 clearance stuff) because its cheaper. Does anyone have any ideas for a freestyle setup thats cheap and ships to Canada(It would be nice if you could provide a link to the site too)?
Thank you


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

I can't say that the company is good or anything (Just because I have never bought from them or looked them up besides finding them on google), but I have found:

Snowboards
SHORELINE Snowboards Boots and Bindings - Burton Rome Lib-Tech Ride
evo | Skis, Snowboards, Wakeboards, and Apparel

As for what to buy, I am in the same boat as you are. Wait for someone else to help you probably and check out these sites, the Atomic site (just to see their boards and see what is best for you; there is a function that will let you do it) and Never Summer site. Both have the function. That is just what people have said are good, but you should be able to find what you are looking for there. Check out what else they have talked about and compare them to everything else through price, abilities, reviews, and overall feelings about the board.

Can't say that I helped much besides give you a few sites, but hope that helps some. They all ship to Canada.

bokken

Edit: my bad on the last one, it should be to the home page.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

Those websites seem good. Thank you. Its annoying burton and some stuff can't get shipped to Canada though. 

More:
The shops list is handy. 
Thank you for the help


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

Sympathies, but there are plenty of other good boards out there. I would say that if your close to the border or going down anytime in the near future get a board while your down if you really want a Burton.

Good luck and have fun on the slopes.

bokken


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/general-board-talk/7719-canadian-online-snowboard-retailers-e-tailers.html


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

How does nitro ride for all mountain? I've been seeing people talk about them but I'm just wondering what they are about. Some people make it seem like they are all about speed and going fast, so I am wondering if there is more to their boards than that (which there probably is. Take what I mean, not what I say). Compare their best all mountain board to the Dreamraider in terms of price and abilities if possible.

Thanks and sorry for asking so many questions.

bokken


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

Nitro makes good snowboards.
The dream raider (I personally think) is more for carving/freeride. If you want a nitro you might want to get a black light. You could get one on ebay or a 2008 model because it would be cheaper for around 250-400.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

*Finally...*

Ok, so I think I have almost made a decision...

I am thinking a 158 cm Atomic Dreamraider 2008. Someone, let me know if I should get Cold Smoke or Radon over Dreamraider for all mountain, or some board that would be bigger.
Either Rome 390 bindings or Ride Beta Bindings. I will be checking my boot size to find the binding size this weekend.
On that subject, earlier I was told that Tagra was better than the 390's; how much better is it than the 390 LE's?
As for boots, I will go into a local shop and try things on and either find my size and buy online or buy from a shop.

Seeing that, what are your opinions? I have heard good things about DC boots, and I will ask people in the store, but there is a high chance that they won't know anything. I have read about what to look for as far as sizing goes when wearing the boots, but is there any more I should look out for or brands to really look at/stay away from?

Thanks for everything.

bokken


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Targa is stiffer.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

The dream raider isn't really an all mountain. Maybe a 160 cold smoke? I vote the romes. Targa's are a little bit stiffer but they still can be used for freestyle. 
Good ones:
Rome 
Nitro 
Burton
32
Northwave

Boots pack out to about half a size.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

Unfortunately, the Romes appear to be a little too far out of my price range (by about $100 from the lowest price for any of the boards I saw). What is the rating between Cold Smoke and Radon. Looking at the atomic web-site, I would have thought that the Dreamraider was the best all mountain out of the three, but after hearing this, I am not sure what to get. Looking at the new list of boards, I can see myself at least looking at Nitro as something to buy, but when looking at their personal rating of their boards, they gave everything except one or two boards a fairly low rating in all mountain and freeride. What would you guys suggest as far as Nitro goes and how does that compare to the Cold Smoke and Radon?

By the way, thanks for the advice about the 390's over the Tagra. I was leaning towards them originally, and now will probably get them. Only possible question is how do they rate compared to the Ride Beta's?

Thanks for all your help.

bokken


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

My advise Bokken is to buy your boots first. Lot of people think it's the deck that is most important but it's not. Lets face it, you may not like it but you can ride any deck and binds as long as they fit and aren't trashed. Boots man, it's all about the boots. That's what houses the dogs and keeps 'em comfy and taken care of so you can keep riding. Find a pair and size that are comfortable but snug. If you have like a shoe place close by that has a foot measure scale, go in and get your foot measured and then you'll have a better idea of what size you'll need for boots. Keep in mind that after some time in them the boots will break in and give a little more room. And if you want to talk to someone at a shop that knows his stuff about the boots call 1-800-800-1953 (Berg's Ski & Snowboard Shop) and ask for Ryan. That guy is solid.
Something else to consider is just getting one item at a time since you can't just drop it all at once. I know it sucks coz you really want your own rig but it makes it a lot easier to get the quality stuff you want. I dropped $225 on my DC Allegiance boots (regular like 300), $190 on Rome Targa bindings (HIGHLY suggest) and another $500 on my Skate Banana deck. If you go this route of patience I would definitely suggest, at the least, checking out boots with the BOA system. It's a little odd at first getting used to the metal laces but man BOA is hella nice! I'll never go back to standard laces in boots


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks for the advice Fallen. When I go home for Thanksgiving, I am planning on going into one or more of the sports stores in the area and trying on boots to buy, see what fits, get the size down so I at least know that and hopefully find some boots that are decent. Either way (having boots that I am looking at or not), I will try to call Ryan and ask his advice and see what is around and his personal and professional opinion.
Because this is a Christmas present and the first snowboard that I am buying, I can't get small parts of it at a time and need to get the entire set at once, and because it is from my parents I want something that will last, but I can imagine how bad fitting boots would be bad. Just walking in shoes that are too tight kill the feet, never mind going 6+ hours for multiple days in big boots. Besides having a BOA system, is there anything else to look for in boots? Any companies to stay away from? Any companies to look at closely? I have seen a lot of talk about DC and heard a little about ThirtyTwo. What else should I look at to make sure I have a reputable company that I end up buying from?

Thanks for your help.

bokken


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

Honestly I don't want to sound like a know it all coz I don't. All I can give you is my opinion from personal experience. I like DC but I haven't had a lot of experience outside of DC and rental boots. Personally though, I would definitely recommend DC boots from my experience with them. I had Judges (also BOA and not as hard on the wallet) before I got the Allegiances. Other than DC, my buddy rides Rome and loves their boots & bindings. I've heard good things about Vans and 32 also. The only thing I can tell you about companies to stay away from is to look at the companies history and see if they started in snowboarding or if they started in ski equipment. A lot of the ones that started in ski equipment have problems with their snowboard gear like Rossignol. While others like Nidecker don't have much of a rep in the US market (lack of marketing vision until recently) and while Nidecker got started in ski's they have a good rep in Europe for making quality snowboards. My buddy over in England rides a nidecker and a rome board. Can't remember which if all his all mountain and which is park though. 
As far as boot features go, the 3 things I look for in boots is BOA (of course), heat mold inner (just means that the interior padding is unshaped until you wear the boot and then your body heat activates the padding and allows it to conform to the shape of your foot), and a good heel retention device (I'm sure you know how much it can hurt and wear you out with your heel slipping up constantly). But the biggest thing is like everyone says, comfort. More important than any feature is finding one that fits good and feels good.
Again I want to emphasis I'm not a pro rider and this is just my personal opinion that others (are free to) may disagree with. But I hope it helps man. Definitely let us know what you decide to go with and how it works out for you bro. 
Snowboard Boots - Forum, Burton, ThirtyTwo, Northwave, Deeluxe, Salomon, Vans - a2zBoardShop.com Might help in trying to find a good deal on whatever you decide to go with.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks so much Fallen, and everyone else who has helped me. I will stay on and read any other comments anyone else makes and ask some questions when I need answers, one that I can ask now: what do I need to look out for/do to mount my bindings myself? I have two options, one being take it into a shop to do it for me, the other being to do it myself, and with how much work went into choosing the board and bindings, and the boots soon enough, I feel like I should do it, for knowledge on how to do it and actually making this entire board myself (or buying all the parts I need. I am not good enough to carve my own board or anything), but I won't have a board for a little while and that can wait. But is there is a special tool I need to screw the bindings in?

But again, more important than getting an answer, thanks to everyone who helped me. I know it may not seem like much, but you helped me a lot.

May the powder be good under your boards.

bokken


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

lol I saw you had already responded again and I was like [email protected]! can't believe I'm not the only one still up this late. Then I saw you were in Cali lol 
Ok so anyway, as far as I know most bindings don't require special tool of any kind. Just a good old fashion screw driver or wrench. 
And definitely do it yourself. Check the stuff when you get it. Lay it out and make sure you have duplicates of everything and that it looks like you have screws for all the holes and stuff. If you go with Rome bindings I know you can do it yourself easy and I can't imagine it being too different with other binding makers. 
And the one thing I say look out for is something called "Cross threading." It's easy to do when you're placing metal screws/bolts into metal holes. What happens is you don't get the screw/bolt threads lined up with the threads inside the holes so that when you start screwing them in the threads actually end up cutting through each other, and then you just power through tightening them in thinking it's a tight fit till it locks up part of the way in and won't budge. The problem is that if you do this the only way to fix it is to get new screws/bolts and have the holes filled and re-tapped (EXPENSIVE). Luckily it's VERY easy to prevent.
When you first place the screw/bolt in the hole, before you start tightening in it, turn it counter clockwise (that's right like you are trying to unscrew it) this causes the threads of the screw to run backward against the threads in the hole (no pressure = no damage) and seats them better, so that when you start screwing it in it slides in right. Just be sure to hold the screw/bolt straight and it's all good from there dude. 
Other than that, it's just a matter of making sure you have the binding width and stance degrees set like you want them.


----------



## WhistlerBound (Aug 24, 2008)

If you want a practical demo of how easy it is to mount bindings then do a search on youtube, like "snowboard mount bindings." There are quite a few instructional vids that will help you out. I asked about mounting my own bindings not long ago and the general response was that it was shit-easy. I figured I may as well learn from the start so I can change my stance etc. when the time comes, without relying on a shop to do it for me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

*Lamar/LTD*

What about Lamar/LTD boards. Just getting started so don't want to burn my wallet on expensive stuff. Saw some of these online, but not sure the quality


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

I bought a LTD Peak 151 board at a local shop for my first snowboard last season. Its held up well and i could still use it again at the mountain this year if i wanted, and i will probably use it early season if there isnt good snow as the board i dont care about dinging up. Its nothing special, and to me feels a tad heavy but for what i paid for it which was like 150 bucks it was a great way to get into the sport and not have to deal with the crappy rental boards anymore. I could probably craigslist it and get half my cash back if i wanted though...

If i have any advice for you for your first season or two if you are on a budget, or are not sure if you will get into the sport is

Buy the best boots you can afford that fit right, money can buy comfort in terms of boots, but it comes down to how your foots shaped. Bad fitting or uncomfortable boots will ruin your day, where as not having a super high end board a a newbie wont be as big of a deal. If you go out now you MAY be able to still snatch up some 07 series good boots for 150-200ish.

Buy decent bindings, and then buy a board for whatever else your willing to spend.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

boarderdude79 said:


> What about Lamar/LTD boards. Just getting started so don't want to burn my wallet on expensive stuff. Saw some of these online, but not sure the quality


They're crap.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

If you want an atomic board for under 200, I can find a ton of websites with older models for under 200. I found a cold smoke for 199.99 in a couple of locations, so if you want I can get you one of those sites. But it dooes depend on your wallet.

bokken


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

arsenic0 said:


> I bought a LTD Peak 151 board at a local shop for my first snowboard last season. Its held up well and i could still use it again at the mountain this year if i wanted, and i will probably use it early season if there isnt good snow as the board i dont care about dinging up. Its nothing special, and to me feels a tad heavy but for what i paid for it which was like 150 bucks it was a great way to get into the sport and not have to deal with the crappy rental boards anymore. I could probably craigslist it and get half my cash back if i wanted though...
> 
> If i have any advice for you for your first season or two if you are on a budget, or are not sure if you will get into the sport is
> 
> ...


Thanks man. I think I'll take your advice on the boots. The board and bindings aren't that important right now since I'll prob spend most of the time on my a$$ at first. I was also looking at some SIMS boards at the local sports authority. Might just go that route to start


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

Legally and others,
even though boards like lamar, 24/7, 5150 are crap, what impact is that going to have on someone learning how to board, especially in an area like WI (me) where the snow isn't usually that great (but it might be this year 120"+ maybe)? Is it worth to pay 450 for a board when you're a beginner, or will you be able to learn effectively on a 199 board? I think that's the root of alot of noobs questions.
:-D
-snowjeeper


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Just my opinion but I think it can make a big difference if you're riding a decent board versus a good one. I'm not talking top dollar but a good stick can make a difference. It's true that a beginner won't have as much control or skill to really use a lot of the fancy stuff out there but there's a big difference in weight alone between something like a 24/7 and a GNU Altered Genetics. I went from a Rossignol to the Alt G. HUGE difference for me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

I think you should rent if you can. Lamar and LTD: I heard they are one of the worst but I'm not sure.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Renting is also an option, although i wouldn't rent from the mountain unless you know they have decent gear. I never really liked the gear(or 30+ minute lines to rent) at Mt Hood Meadows out here, it was never very comfortable nor setup right looking back.

Best bet, at least out here is to rent at one of the ski/snowboard shops on the way up to the mountain, usually cheaper for better gear. They may have something like that out there...

If you need cheap though, i would get the low end of one of the better board makers. Or look on ebay/craigslist in your local area, i know out here in Oregon you can get some sick deals. Like 3-4 year old boards that were higher end boards selling for under $200...they wont have all the latest advances...but only a few years ago they were considered to be the best and would be more than adequate for starting...

You'd be surprised the deals you can find on craigslist some times, people having to move, pay bills they cant afford and are willing to sell their toys at ridiculous prices to get cash..


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah i was planning on renting if it snows in time, but there's a huge equipment sale first weekend in december here, so if I see a deal I want to be able to snatch it up.  The board I rode on at the local hill here was crap last year, not sure what brand it was.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

If you live close to a burton learn to ride place the boards are designed to be good for beginners. They usually have nice terrian parks too.


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

I would be surprised if I did. Is there a website I can look that up on?


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

Go to:
Burton.com
Then click ltr to read about it and find centres ect.
Hope this helps.


----------

